# Hurst's HamBeen 15 bean soup. GOTTA try it!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks,
If you like bean soup I've got one you've GOT TO try. Yesterday afternoon I was at Kroger trying to figure out what to make for dinner. I just happened to be in the aisle where the dried beans and such are. I looked down and there was a bag that said "15 bean soup". It's funny because for the past couple of days I have been wanting some good bean soup. Normally I make my own with a big jar of Great Northern beans and I add veggies and some ham and it's very good. I picked up the bag and figured that I'd get the ingredients needed and soak them overnight and make it today. But on the package there is directions for a quick version. Well I was in the checkout line at about 3:45 and decided to try the quick version and have it last night. I got home and started making it about 4:15. It's very EASY to do and I followed the recipe on the bag but because my wife isn't big on ham, I decided to use some good smoked sausage instead as the bag suggested. I did everything that the recipe called for except that I bought a small bag of mini carrots and chopped up a few of them and threw them in along with a couple stalks of chopped celery. My wife got home at about 6:30 and it was ready to go. I've got to say that is was some of the BEST bean soup I've ever had! The smoked sausage in there instead of ham was awesome. I think it's probably going to be even better tonight when I reheat it. Like I said, I got it at Kroger but you can probably find it at many grocery stores. It's by Hurst's beans and it's the "HamBeens" brand. Here's a link to their site if you need more info.

http://www.hurstbeans.com/

If you like bean soup I just know you'll love this! Try it some time. With this cold weather it makes a great meal.

Take care

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Man this stuff is good!

I just finished two BIG bowls of this stuff as a late lunch/early dinner. But I fear that I've made a dreadful mistake.... I just remembered that my son has a band concert tonight and it's a fairly small auditorium and it's always packed to the rafters. :yikes: 
There may be a few people out there unhappy with me by the end of the evening. Thunderhead, any advice? 

On the other hand, I probably won't need the electric blanket tonight. :lol:

John


----------

